# San Diego Caravan



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

I don't think I'll be able to attend due to time contraints.

 

Just thought I'd start this thread for those other San Diegans wanting to caravan.


----------



## uberpanzer (Feb 13, 2003)

A bit early for this, so we'll hold off until at LEAST March. Probably saame as usual though. Meet at Carlsbad Outlets, start heading north to meet up with OC folks, then north again to the SFV to meet at the flood basin park (is that one called Balboa too?). We'll have firm times once they start planning theirs. Stay tuned!


----------



## 94is (Feb 14, 2003)

Sounds good to me. I know you didn't want anybody to post Doug, but I wanted to see if I did the sig thing right. Man thats an old picture. Sorry. I'll be there!
-Kim


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Hey San Diego!*

Hi SD folks -

I'd like to start a discussion about times. Was anyone part of the big caravan last year that started in San Diego? I'm interested in last year's timeline:

What time depart SD?
What time depart OC?
What time depart LA?
What time depart Ventura meet up?
What time arrived at B'fest?

It looks like the OC folks like Irvine BMW for their meet up point.


----------



## uberpanzer (Feb 13, 2003)

I'll dig up the info and figure it all out. I hope I'm not planning it this year. Dave and Trung did it last year, butthey are both VERY busy these days, so.....


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

So any contact from Dave and Trung or are you the organizer by default?  

Be advised that the Starbucks where the caravan met up with Orange County last year is very close to major construction/rennovation in that shopping center.


----------



## OG Skooler (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi, 
Noobie here; long time reader, first time poster.  
I have already registered for Bimmerfest and look forward to meeting up with everyone. I know there has to be a number of us here in SD that will be attending. I would like to know where and at what time to meet. I live in the South Bay so meeting at the Carlsbad Outlets or anywhere north of the 54 works for me.


----------



## low (Jan 2, 2002)

the SD people will probably meet at the carlsbad stores once again..(dont quote me on that, im not even gonna come close to organizing it) but thats what they did last year.


----------



## OG Skooler (Mar 21, 2003)

Okay, so who is organizing our caravan anyway? 

just wondering....


----------



## DDD (Mar 29, 2002)

We should just copy the plans and meeting places from last year. 
Much simpler.

Doug is right, I have been VERY busy recently. I would rather have someone else run the caravan this year, as I would like to enjoy myself without having to yell at people over the radio to slow down and not race on the freeway   

I am also trying to justify the money and mileage required for the round trip from San Diego to Santa Barbara and back. Getting laid off sucks!!


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

Anything going on with this caravan. I have tentative plans to ride up with rwg, but he is not sure if he is going. I would like to find a backup ride if possible, because I would rather ride in a Bimmer than on Amtrak


----------



## 95sdm3 (Mar 27, 2003)

*whats the deal?*

has anyone set this up yet?

i didnt go to last years so please inform me of the time to meet.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

The info from the DTM board said meet at 5 am and roll out at 5:30

The info from last year's thread had the meeting place at the Starbucks at the Carlsbad Company Stores (located on Paseo del Norte off Interstate 5 between Palomar Airport Rd. and Cannon Rd)

95sdm3 - you want to see if you can get the folks to OC in good order?

DDD - maybe just ride with somebody else?

Anyone in SD that give TranceLvr or DDD a ride?


Scott


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

I got a ride up there, but I still need a ride during the rally and back to SD if anyone is getting back down there by noon on Sunday.


----------



## OG Skooler (Mar 21, 2003)

:thumbup: Okay, we have a meeting place. here's the link:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24667

and it is the same place as last year: Carlsbad Outlets.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

TranceLvr said:


> *I got a ride up there, but I still need a ride during the rally and back to SD if anyone is getting back down there by noon on Sunday. *


Find me at the 'fest and let me know if you can't find another way back down to San Diego and we'll get something worked out for you. :thumbup:


----------



## OG Skooler (Mar 21, 2003)

scottn2retro said:


> *Find me at the 'fest and let me know if you can't find another way back down to San Diego and we'll get something worked out for you. :thumbup: *


I just had to check with the people coming with me.

*Trancelvr*-If you don't mind doing the rally portion with a newbie or if you do {:yikes:} or just need a ride back to SD, I will be going home that evening after the festivites and can drop you off wherever you are staying in SD.:bigpimp:


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

Thanks for the offers, I will check with all of you when I get there. :thumbup:


----------



## Rpander (Mar 5, 2003)

For all of you SD'ers cruising up to the Fest, please feel free to join the OC crowd i at IRVINE BMW at 7AM-ish. Here is the post from the OC thread.

"I just spoke with my dad, who works at IRVINE BMW, and he was able to arrange for a large order of breakfast croissants and danishes in addition to Starbucks coffee for all of the BimmerFest Caravaner's that plan on cruising up from SD and OC areas. So I hope that sounds like a good plan with everyone. It should satisfy everyone's caffeine fix and early morning, 7AM, hunger. He is also going to fix us up with bottles of water and soda for the road trip. So if I can get a sound off from people on this thread as to if you are going to be meeting at IRVINE BMW, that would help out with the preparation. Just give a bump or a reply."

See you then.


----------

